# clicking carbon



## tdxloki (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a tarmac comp 05, so I thought this would be an appropriate place to post and hear from other tarmac owners.

Neither I nor the shop where I bought the bike can silence a clicking noise that seems to come from the BB area. Although, given the apparently well know noise amplifying properties of carbon the click may not be in the BB.

We have removed and greased everything that can be bolted on the bike.
We have tried different wheels and pedals.

The clicking noise occurs while standing and pedaling on hills, more so on steep gradients.

Any carbon frame experts or tarmac owners ever experience such a frame noise?

Could it be that somehow the carbon frame itself has a flaw or defect somewhere that creaks under load?

What does anyone think Specialized might say?

Thanks for any imput.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

That bike has an FSA Gossamer crankset doesn't it? It could be the crank; we have experienced some issues with FSA cranks, though the main culprit was the SL-K. We had a very similar sounding problem on an Orbea Onix and the crank was at fault. We returned to FSA and they replaced it.

Cheers


----------



## tdxloki (Apr 8, 2005)

critchie said:


> That bike has an FSA Gossamer crankset doen't it? It could be the crank; we have experienced some issues with FSA cranks, though the main culprit was the SL-K. We had a very similar sounding problem on an Orbea Onix and the crank was at fault. We returned to FSA and they it.
> 
> Cheers


Yes it does. Very interesting idea. Great suggestion. Thanks. 

We have not tried different cranks.
I will ask the shop if they have a demo set that I can try.

As I said, the clicking seems to be from the BB and I have a hard time believing in a nebulous click carbon amplified. Furthermore, fixing an inherent frame noise seems hopeless and I don't think Specalized would be quick to replace the frame? If its noisy cranks, that can be fixed!


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

I've had many clicking noises on my bikes that seemed to eminate from the BB area, and it NEVER ever was the BB area. On my Roubaix, the clicking came from the wheel/bike interface, lubing the Quickreleases fixed the problem for me.

Michael


----------



## tdxloki (Apr 8, 2005)

*you were right*



sitzpickel said:


> I've had many clicking noises on my bikes that seemed to eminate from the BB area, and it NEVER ever was the BB area. On my Roubaix, the clicking came from the wheel/bike interface, lubing the Quickreleases fixed the problem for me.
> 
> Michael


The last area to be checked was the front end. I do not have much experience with the newer headsets so I needed the bike shop to check it out. When I picked up the bike they said, 'your bike has a really mysterious sound and we don't know what it is'. Although I said above we checked everything, I posted here before I rode the bike, so, I thought it was still clicking. The next day I did a 2hr hilly ride. Funny thing, they actually silenced the click but uncovered another noise that was so slight it was inaudible over the original clicking noise. So, the clicking that seemed to originate in the BB was somewhere in the front end. The headset was disassembled, bars adjusted, and dropout interface checked. The other noise I can hardly hear - just solidifies my trust even more with the shop and their attention to detail.

Its nice to once again hear only the grip of the tires on the pavement.

Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------

